# Sanctuary



## kyektulu (Mar 14, 2009)

So is anyone else enjoying Amanda tappings latest offering Sanctuary?

I like it, nothing too complex but a delightfully cheesy little Sci Fi.
Apparently it is already becoming a cult internet hit.

Im not 100% sure how well her English accent is, I know she is origionally an Essex girl but she has been in Canada since she was a lass and doesnt quite pull it off if you ask me.

What do you think of Amanda's hair, does she look better as a brunette than a blonde?
I have one vote for each at the minute and personally (if you count my vote) I think she looks nicer as a brunette, although being so used of her being a blonde the look still is quite strange on her.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 17, 2009)

I really am shocked that no one else is watching this!


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 17, 2009)

Did you notice that she was blonde in Victorian England? so did she dye it then or does she dye it brunette now?


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 18, 2009)

I watched about the first half dozen episodes. Then it started to look a little repetetive, so I gave it up. Has it gotten better?

OTOH, I have high hopes for *Dollhouse* and hope it doesn't fall victim to the same flaws. But then I have confidence in Joss Whedon.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Mar 18, 2009)

I watched out of loyalty to Samantha Carter (gives longing sigh as butterflies and hearts erupt from his heart!).

I enjoyed a few of the episodes and always like the tie-ins with history in any show (why I liked Stargate I guess).

The only problem is there have been a few shows I've liked that have fizzled out (Threshold, Surface (I think one was called Invasion?)), mainly due to thenetwork cancelling rather than the quality of the show.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Mar 18, 2009)

i watched three epusiodes i think. and got bored with them all. just find it a bit wooden


----------



## mookie (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm enjoying it. It hasn't quite achieved 'must watch' status yet, but I'm willing to stick with it a bit longer and see how it pans out.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 27, 2009)

The few episodes I've watched were OK I guess....its not on my must watch list.....I don't think I like the main girl, she is kind of, well, I don't know.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 4, 2009)

I love Sanctuary and after seeing the trailer to Season 2 definitely looking forward to see it next Friday. The story is good and I love to see many guest stars of scifi shows I love, so definitely a plus in my book.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Oct 10, 2009)

Defo looking forward to it. Can't wait to see how Helen deals with her daughter betrayal.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 7, 2009)

I watch this series and I like it. It's endearingly goofy and a little clunky. There's a certain lack of polish that gives it an amateur-hour kind of charm. 

Oh and Helen Magnus looks better as a brunette.


----------



## Dr.Jackson (Dec 10, 2009)

Just got Season 1 on DVD - at first I wasn't too taken with this series, I felt less than enthusiastic about it, but I only started watching it because Amanda Tapping was in it - not quite for the same reasons as Shadow Trooper there, although I have met Amanda and she as is beautiful and charming and funny off screen as on. I will start to watch pretty much any crap if it involves actors from my favourite TV shows. Oh and it didn't hurt that Emilie Ullerup who plays Ashley Magnus is hot! Ahem...

When ITV were repeating the series (on one of their out-of-the-way channels - ITV4) I decided to give it another try, and actually found I enjoyed it more than when I'd first watched it. There is the fantasy element, drama, bit of action and humour - humour especially the 'Nubbins' episode. I like the historical tie-ins, the way certain events and people have been involved in the Sanctuary project and the way the group has been given a 'League of Extrordinary Gentlemen' set of powers!
The fact that the sets are almost completely CGI is a novel idea for a TV series, and I think that could prove to be something to watch out for in the future with non-Sci-Fi series as the relative costs come down.

For me, certainly, you could say that like an album, it may not be an instant hit, but it does grow on you with time.


----------

